# Grooming tools ?



## KarenL (Apr 25, 2012)

Ok....Rico is now 8 months old...I decided I need the CC combs and brush, after reading Hav lovers input on this forum ! Sounds like the 05 buttercomb and little face comb is what everyone loves...as for the pin brush...what is the big difference in deciding between the (?)5 inch lil wonderbrush and the wood pin brush, besides size...are the wood pins really necessary? Rico will be mostly in a shorter puppy clip (of course shaggy on top!) appreciate any input and thanks, Karen and Rico


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I have more combs and brushes for the "kids" than I do for myself. I do have the Buttercombs-both the big one and small one-have a small regular brush and a slicker but I don't use the slicker on any part of the body but the face area. I do have the wood pin brush and Love it-it's my go to brush for grooming. I also bought a comb with rotating teeth-it's been a stand by for as long as I have had Paige. I always use a dematting spray or CC detangler spray when I groom.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I definitely recommend the CC #5 buttercomb. As for the face, I just use a flea comb after wetting Ceylon's face down to get the eye boogers out (they come out really easily after being wet for a minute or two, at least with a flea comb) and the finer edge of the #5 for the rest of his face.

I've never tried the wood pin brush. I gave up on the metal pin brush that I bought from CC as it hurts Cey too much, and doesn't do anything really to help get him brushed out. (It works great on _my _hair however, so it wasn't a total waste of money!) Then again, Cey is in full coat - a good (wood pin?) brush would probably be a great help for a shorter coat .

The other thing I bought from CC that I really liked was the double action spray trigger bottle, when I was using watered-down conditioner during his grooming sessions. Lately I've just been using corn starch, but I may try the conditioner-spray route again as his hair has gotten much easier to care for lately


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Quincy doesn't like the regular metal pin brush, so I got the wood pin brush after reading about it here. It's like night and day. I ran the metal one on my arm and I figure if it doesn't feel so great on my skin, it won't feel so great on his. I'm planning on buying a couple extra "just in case."
I have the face/feet comb - nice size and works really well. I also have two sizes of butter combs. One is the five and I think the other might be zero? Not sure about the second one. IMO, you can't go wrong with CC's grooming tools


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Try a good-CC wood pin brush on Cey-you may find you really do like it. Miss Paige is in Full Coat and I use the wooden pin after I comb her out-it catches the tangles the comb might have missed. I will try and add a picture of Paige so you can see the coat-if I can't I will change my Avitar picture. Could not load a picture of Paige so I did change my Avitar so you could see her coat.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Miss Paige said:


> Try a good-CC wood pin brush on Cey-you may find you really do like it. Miss Paige is in Full Coat and I use the wooden pin after I comb her out-it catches the tangles the comb might have missed. I will try and add a picture of Paige so you can see the coat-if I can't I will change my Avitar picture. Could not load a picture of Paige so I did change my Avitar so you could see her coat.


Thanks Pat! I will try it then. -Just what I need, an excuse to spend more money on CC products ound:

Paige is beautiful! I can't wait for Cey's hair to get that long!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I didn't like the wood pin brush, but loved the CC pin brush and butter combs. I sent Lauren the wood one in a care package, she may like it. A while ago I bought the greyhound pin brush and really liked it better than the CC and is holding up better. Earlier this month at a show, bought the greyhound fine/medium comb and like it better than the buttercomb too. The vendor did say there are some fake ones out there, even saying "authentic" but to make sure the comb/brush was made in England to get theirs.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a CC wood pin brush, but rarely use it.
My CC #05 buttercomb is my workhorse... and a small cheap flea/face comb for eye boogers and muzzle...


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Two weeks ago I bought CC Gold Series pin brush (20 mm pins) and I really love it. It is kind of gentler to the coat and skin than regular CC pin brush and it is awesome for detecting and getting out tangles. I also use wood pin brush, 005 buttercomb and Madan face comb (very good, small and really inexpensive. Before bath I use small soft slicker only on feet.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I love the wooden pin brush. It's great for quickly getting debris out of the fur after a walk. For a more thorough comb out, I use the buttercomb and face combs and they're incredible. I wish I knew about them years ago. They seemed expensive at first but worth every penny.


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

I love my CC #05 buttercomb and wood pin brush! The dogs really seemed to enjoy getting brushed by either (until one time when I accidentally left the wood pin brush down where Sonic could get it and he showed me what he really thought of it by chewing it!!). I tried to post a picture of the "aftermath" but it wouldn't work, I'll have to try to get on the computer and do it when I get home . I'm debating purchasing a new one because it really worked wonders on both their coats, but the buttercomb has been my best brush lately.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Karen . . .if you live in a low humidity area of CO . . .you might find the metal pin brush is very staticky . . .at least, that's my experience here in West Texas. I've found using the metal one to cause us both static issues, to the point it hurts sometimes. We both love her wood pin brush . . .but I mostly use it when blowing out her coat after a bath. I think the wood pin brush is less likely to break down her fur. 

I have the numbers 004, 005, 006, 011 and 014. I rarely ever use the 014 (bought it before finding this forum). But I couldn't live without my 005 and 011 for mats.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ClaireVoyant said:


> Karen . . .if you live in a low humidity area of CO . . .you might find the metal pin brush is very staticky . . .at least, that's my experience here in West Texas. I've found using the metal one to cause us both static issues, to the point it hurts sometimes. We both love her wood pin brush . . .but I mostly use it when blowing out her coat after a bath. I think the wood pin brush is less likely to break down her fur.
> 
> I have the numbers 004, 005, 006, 011 and 014. I rarely ever use the 014 (bought it before finding this forum). But I couldn't live without my 005 and 011 for mats.


Do you mist her coat before grooming? I never brush (or comb) Kodi dry. I usually use a 1-10 dilution of his regular conditioner as a grooming spray, but I alternate that with CC's Ice on Ice a couple of times per week.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

krandall said:


> Do you mist her coat before grooming? I never brush (or comb) Kodi dry. I usually use a 1-10 dilution of his regular conditioner as a grooming spray, but I alternate that with CC's Ice on Ice a couple of times per week.


You ALTERNATE it with Ice on Ice a couple times a week?! Now I really feel like a bad hav momma! I comb Cey out maybe once a week total...! (sometimes, less!!! sigh...)


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes . . .i use both diluted conditioner and Ice on Ice. However, I may be to sparing with it since I'm fearful the moisture may tighten any mats she might have before I start. Guess I'm still a little gun shy after blowing coat went South LOL


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

heatherk said:


> You ALTERNATE it with Ice on Ice a couple times a week?! Now I really feel like a bad hav momma! I comb Cey out maybe once a week total...! (sometimes, less!!! sigh...)


How old is Cey? Maybe Cey is more silky than Isabella . . .but if I brushed her only once a week, she'd be an outright mess LOL


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

heatherk said:


> You ALTERNATE it with Ice on Ice a couple times a week?! Now I really feel like a bad hav momma! I comb Cey out maybe once a week total...! (sometimes, less!!! sigh...)


OH my GOSH, you are blessed... lol I am at the point where I CAN and sometimes do skip a day here or there, but for the most part fully comb Tillie out every.day. Otherwise she looks like something the cats drug in!! 
oh and I too use her conditoner, diluted a lot as her grooming spray...


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Sonic and Aries said:


> I love my CC #05 buttercomb and wood pin brush! The dogs really seemed to enjoy getting brushed by either (until one time when I accidentally left the wood pin brush down where Sonic could get it and he showed me what he really thought of it by chewing it!!). I tried to post a picture of the "aftermath" but it wouldn't work, I'll have to try to get on the computer and do it when I get home . I'm debating purchasing a new one because it really worked wonders on both their coats, but the buttercomb has been my best brush lately.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Bama will try to attack her brushes. And when I've got the comb and brush out she will go after which ever one I'm not using. She thinks everything is a chew toy. The other day she got her new pin brush off the coffee table and was dragging it around by the little rope handle. (One of those bamboo brushes that you hold in the palm of your hand-doesn't have actual handle).


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

ClaireVoyant said:


> How old is Cey? Maybe Cey is more silky than Isabella . . .but if I brushed her only once a week, she'd be an outright mess LOL


Cey turns 2 this month. I've had my ups and downs keeping him brushed but the worst was almost a year ago at Christmas, when I put a cute Christmas sweater on him and kept it on him for a couple of days - he was matted from head to tail. Looking back, he probably was 'blowing coat' then, but except for the Christmas sweater experience it never was so bad that I actually noticed it. Now, he is very easy to take care of - but he still sheds quite a bit, as he always has, so I have that to deal with instead 



TilliesMom said:


> OH my GOSH, you are blessed... lol I am at the point where I CAN and sometimes do skip a day here or there, but for the most part fully comb Tillie out every.day. Otherwise she looks like something the cats drug in!!
> oh and I too use her conditoner, diluted a lot as her grooming spray...


Cey gets those infernal tiny matts around his privates & belly, and sometimes his armpits no matter how often I comb him out. Other than that, his feet and behind his ears and sometimes his chest get a tiny bit tangled by the time I get around to grooming him, but it's nothing major. Or at least, he tolerates it good-naturedly and I am so relieved not to have the Christmas sweater experience ever again that I don't mind  I know that I probably should groom twice a week anyway... he gets baths at least that often, as his long hair tends to pick up smellies from outside and I can't stand that, but I never comb on the same day I bathe, since he tolerates, but doesn't especially love, either of those activities .


----------



## KarenL (Apr 25, 2012)

*grooming tools*

Thanks for everyone's, input...think I will start with purchase of a CC 05 buttercomb..Rico actually likes the cheap pinbrush that I have..but.. know we are approaching that blowing the coat age! So want to be prepared. What about harnesses...I know these tend to mat hair more..any certain brands or types that do it less? Thanks again everyone for the info...BTW.... your dog pics are beautiful! .......Karen and Rico.


----------



## KarenL (Apr 25, 2012)

*grooming tools*

Thanks for everyone's, input...think I will start with purchase of a CC 05 buttercomb..Rico actually likes the cheap pinbrush that I have..but.. know we are approaching that blowing the coat age! So want to be prepared. What about harnesses...I know these tend to mat hair more..any certain brands or types that do it less? Thanks again everyone for the info...BTW.... your dog pics are beautiful! .......Karen and Rico.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ClaireVoyant said:


> Yes . . .i use both diluted conditioner and Ice on Ice. However, I may be to sparing with it since I'm fearful the moisture may tighten any mats she might have before I start. Guess I'm still a little gun shy after blowing coat went South LOL


I've never had either tighten mats. But I also don't soak his coat with it... Just a light mist to keep down static. When he was blowing coat, I WOULD take care of any mats first, dry, with corn starch. Then I would mist him and finish grooming him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ClaireVoyant said:


> How old is Cey? Maybe Cey is more silky than Isabella . . .but if I brushed her only once a week, she'd be an outright mess LOL


Kodi CAn fo a week without grooming, and has, at times, when I've been away. But he looks like a ragamuffin by the time I get home, going that long without being groomed!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KarenL said:


> Thanks for everyone's, input...think I will start with purchase of a CC 05 buttercomb..Rico actually likes the cheap pinbrush that I have..but.. know we are approaching that blowing the coat age! So want to be prepared. What about harnesses...I know these tend to mat hair more..any certain brands or types that do it less? Thanks again everyone for the info...BTW.... your dog pics are beautiful! .......Karen and Rico.


Everything that touches them will mat them while they are blowing coat. I use the Sense-ible harness, and now that Kodi has blowing coat behind him, it really doesn't cause mats. Of course, he only wears it when we are actually out on a walk. He's nekkid most of the time!:biggrin1:

He still gets occasional knots from his car harness (Vest-harness brand), which has much more surface area. But those tend to comb out prettyeasily these days.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

krandall said:


> Kodi CAn fo a week without grooming, and has, at times, when I've been away. But he looks like a ragamuffin by the time I get home, going that long without being groomed!!!


Kodi's beautiful coat appears very silky . . .if its cottony like Isabella's than I'm switching to what you use LOL. But her coat is VERY cottony and the products I've tried haven't helped. I ordered another round of products today after reading recommendations in Tillies thread . . .hopefully we'll hit eureka 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Mika (Dec 12, 2012)

*CC=Wow!*

Hello all, I have been a lurker here the past few months. We brought home Mika, our 14 wk old Hav, just about four weeks ago and things are going well for the most part. I will post some pics in the welcome area when I can download some from my camera.

I was fretting a little about the grooming aspect of Hav ownership as our little girl was quite resistant to both the brush and comb we had (basic tools we bought until we could order and receive our CC products, thanks for the recommendations here BTW) and I saw the grooming bills tallying up in my mind as she wanted no part of any grooming for more than a nano-second.

Well wouldn't you know that our CC wooden pin brush and 05 buttercomb arrived yesterday and it is already night and day. She actually sits on my lap now and seems to enjoy grooming!!! So glad for this site and the wonderful recommendations for these CC products, they truly do make a difference. She still likes to try and eat the buttercomb a bit but will tolerate the wooden pin brush for as long as necessary YAY!!!!!

Anyways just wanted to share my two-cents on these two items as they have seemingly transformed an activity that was a struggle to a nice quiet and peaceful grooming and bonding moment!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

So glad to hear the right tools helped! I just think the CC tools are much easier on their skin, so there's much less to complain about!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

*greyhound pin brush - which one??*

Becky C, What style do you have of the greyhound pin brush? Like you, I like greyhound comb better then the CC.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ClaireVoyant said:


> Kodi's beautiful coat appears very silky . . .if its cottony like Isabella's than I'm switching to what you use LOL. But her coat is VERY cottony and the products I've tried haven't helped. I ordered another round of products today after reading recommendations in Tillies thread . . .hopefully we'll hit eureka


Sorry... don't know how I missed this. Kodi does have the silky type coat, so I don't have any experience with the cottony coats. I am sure that different products work better on the different coat types, though.


----------

